# اختيار المدارس الهم الاكثر صرفا ههههههههههه



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2010)

بقلمى مش منقول 


قضية عملية ارجو ارجو عدم نقلة من المنتدى العام اكثر قسم احبة 

وللادارة كل الحق فى نقل وحرق وفلق واغلاق اى موضوع 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


ما تكشروش بضحك معاكم روك ودونا 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




لانى اعانى من المدارس

وابنائى بكل مراحل التعليم من اعدادى حتى جامعة 

هتكلم بمنتهى الشفافية 


وزعوا عصيان 


هههههههههههههههههههههه

يقضى الطالب اغلب عمرة بالمدرسة والجامعة 

وتكون هى الابلغ تاثيرا فى تكوير شخصيتة 

بشكل يصعب فكة 

وخبرات من مثلائة ممتعة ومحزنة وتكسبة خبرة وثقل لكينونتة ونظرتة لنفسة والحياة 




اختيارك سيستم التعليم 

يحفظ لك بناء قوى لابنك او ابنتك 


ما اقولة من الان راى شخصى بناء على خبرتى الشخصية 

وليس قانون او تعميم 

مجرد راى تقبلة او تتركة 

اية بقى سيستم التعليم 




يا تدخل *حكومى وارقى الحكومى المدارس التجريبية* 

الى حد ما التعليم بها مقبول 

الا انك ستعانى من احمممممممممممممممم يا جرجس ومريم احمممممممم

طبعا مع تكدس الفصول 
وتكميل العلم بالدروس الخصوصية 

وسيبكم من بلالين لا للدروس الخصوصية 

ونفاق الاوائل الذين اعرف احدهم شخصيا محترف دروس وقال لا اخذ ولا درس 










يا تدخل* خاص *

خاص بقى دى بقت قصة 

كان زمان الخايبين الفاشلين هما اللى بيدخلوا الخاص من خيبتهم ومجموعهم القليل 


الان 

الخاص اصبح وجاهة اجتماعية 


مدرسة شكشنولوشن للغات اللى محصلتش 
بصحراء نائية 

يصل لها العيل بعد سفر 



الخاص ينقسم ل 3 اجزاء 

خاص لغات تعبان 

خاص راهبات ورهبان 

خاص امريكن وفرنشن والمانين و ................







*سيستم خاص لغات تعبان* 



اهلا بالسرقة بلا تعليم 

ياخدك كدة من بابة يعمل لك البحر طحينة 

تدخل يبدا سحب فلوس بدون لزمة ولا فايدة 

لتجد نفسك بلا تعليم بلا تربية بلا فلوس 
والحصيلة صفر 

تكلفة الرأس من ا الف حتى 3 الف 







*سيستم خاص راهبات ورهبان* 

اكثر احتراما 
فية تربية 
خصوصا لو لا يزال رهبان اجانب ولو قليلين بالمدرسة 

اسماء عريقة طفت بها جميعا 

لمن يحب لو سمح المنتدى اقول لكم عنها 


هتاخد لغة ممتازة 

لكن 
شوية حزم فيهم شيىء من الكبت 
وادارة الرهبان والراهبات عنيدة جدا 

تنقل لك خارج المدرسة 
اسهل من نقل الرأس من فصل لفصل 

هتاخد تعليم جيد 

وقد لا تحتاج لدروس خصوصية الا باعدادى وثانوى 

لان باعدادى وثانوى 
المدرس اما يشرح اما يطبق ويحل عملى 

فبتاخد الشرح بالفصل 
وتكمل الحل والتطبيق بالدروس الخصوصية 

وما تتفرعنش وتقول هتعرف تذاكر لة 

لان اللى ساعدتك تجتهد تفهمة لة فى ساعة 
ينجزة المدرس فى10 دقايق 
فاحترم اللى باقى من عقلك 
واعطى العيش خبازة 

عيالك وبيتك عايزينك 
بلاش تروح فقيد التعليم وغلاسة العيل 

اللى اكيد هتسمع منة 

انت مش فاهم المستر ما قلش كدة 

كأن المستر منزل من السماء 
وحضرتك لقوك بالصدفة فى الشارع 

ولازم المستر يقول كدة 
لانة الوحيد الفاهم تكات الامتحانات 
اللى مش بيتبرع ويقولها ببلاش 

لازم تدفع دم قلبك لتاخذها 
الحصة الواحدة تتراوح بين 30 جنية حتى 70 جنية للغات الاصعب والمواد الاقوى 


كمان 
المستر هو الوحيد الفهم لتجارب الفئران اللى بتعملها فينا الوزارة كل سنة 

حتى لا يصيبنا الملل 

وحتى ينكفى الشعب على التعليم بدل المظاهرات والقلاقل ووجع القلب 



الخلاصة 
هتاخد لغة 
هتاخد تعليم جيد 
هتاخد دروس خصوصا الرياضيات والعلوم واللغات 

هات من الاخر اللغات بالذات 
كل مدرسة وليها سيستم عالى 
ممكن تغرق فى الورق والملازم وينسوك اسمك 
فخد درس خصوصا باللغات وخلص كدة وانجز بكرامتك 

كمان مشكلة هنا السن الكبير للقبول بتلك المدارس 

يعنى الباشا يتخرج من الابتدائية بشنب ودقن 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



تكلفة الرأس = مدارس من 3 الف حتى 10 الف 

دروس =من 10 الف الى 15 الف 








*سيستم تعظم المعيشة* 


الامريكن والفرنشن والالمانين و..................

خش بقى على الغالى ابن الغالى 

مدرسة مدرسة 
شياكة وادب وحوار ولغات وبكش من اللى ينفخ قلبك ويفضى جيوبك 

وبيسين وميس امورة خوجاية تتمنى شخصيا 

تقعد تحت ايدها بس مش للتعليم احممممم

محدش يفهمنى صح ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


والفصل لا يتعدى 20 طالب 
مشترك غالبا بطلوا عقد 

مقرر تعليم خاص 
وامتحانات جاية من برة 


وامكانيات معادلة شهادة المفعوص ليكمل برة فى ثانية ابتدائى 


وخللى بالك هتدخل فى شريحة تعليم الفافى 
بمجتمع فافى فافى بجد مش اى كلام 

ومصروف الباشا الشهرى هيعادل ميزانية اسرة فى سنة 

غير اصحابى يا بابى معاهم وعندهم وبيصيفوا وبيعملوا 

طبعا ابن فلان المشهور على موبيلة المليون 900 بلاوى سورى كوارث تخدش الحياء 
اية يا بابى بطللوا جهل بقى 

وكل ما يكبر البرنس الصغير 

تلاقى نفسك تزداد جهل وصغر نفس 
لان لبسك نطقك اكلك حياتك 

مش قد كدة قياسا بمستوى ما ينفعش كدة 

وانسى بقى شغل الكنايس 
ومدارس الاحد المملة 

ونظام اية للتعليم ومعرفش اية لاختصار الثانوية العامة 



مافيش دروس خصوصية الابثانوى 



وطبعا هتكمل مع الشلة بالجامعات الخاصة 

وما ادراك ما الجامعات الخاصة 
روعة سحب ثروة سعادتك وتفليسك 


تكلفة الرأس بالسنة الواحدة من 20 الف حتى 70 الف للسنة الواحدة 



تحياتى للتعليم وسنينة 

asmicheal


----------



## سور (17 يونيو 2010)

جيتى على الجرح اسميشال
الواحد فعلا محتار جدا خصوصا انى قربت على المرحله ديه 
كلها سنه ولازم اخد قرار ادخلها فين
الحكومه سورى حتى التجريبى منها وده من مدرسين فيه
 مافيهاش لا تعليم ولا تربيه ولا وسط كويس
بالنسبه لتعظم المعيشه : ميزته انه بيدرس منهج بيحترم عقلية الاولاد
مش احشى فى كلام مالهوش اى فايده وكميات لا يمكن لعقل استيعابها
ومافيش لا رعب من الثانويه العامه ولا العك فى التصحيح ولا الكلام ده كله
بس المستوى الفافى قوى هنعمل فيه ايه - والحريه الزائده عن اللزوم اللى ممكن تضيع
لينا صديق كان بيدور لبنته على مدرسه وراح واحده من دول
لقى فيه منطقة تدخين خاصه للمدخنين ( يعنى مافيش ممنوعات)
وفى تواليت البنات مكتوب نصائح للبنت سورى مش ممكن اقولها 
بس تدل على الاباحيه العاليه جدا اللى مش ممكن نقبلها
وطبعا وسط كل ده هيكون الانتماء للنادى والشله  
ومش هيكون هناك اى مكان للكنيسه ولا لربنا 
طيب كده بقى مش قدامنا غير مدارس الراهبات
وربنا يقوى الجميع
بجد مش عارفه اقولك ايه دايما كده نصايحك مغرقانا​


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2010)

شخصيا سور 
مش بحب مدارس تعظم المعيشة 

رفاهية زيادة عن اللزوم 
وبتطلع شخصية لن تستطيع التعامل مع البشر العاديين 
وغالبا بتبقى فى العيال شمخة ضد الاهالى اللى ربت وتعبت 
بالاضافة للموضات والاوساط اللى مش متربية 


معاها اكوام فلوس اةةةةةةةة

بس البيت سايب العيال عى كيفهم 



هوة بالنسبة للمدارس لانى سؤلت فى الخاص 


ودى خبرتى الشخصية مش قانون ولا الزام 


تاخدوا بيها او تتركوها
بالنسبة للاولاد 

بستبعد التجريبى 
الوسط بيقى صعب 
غير جرجس ومريم احممممممم

بتبفى ليهم غلاوة خاصة 



التربية الفرنسية والرهبان الفرنسيين رائعين 
بس شداد شوية 

اعتقد لهم مدرسة الفرير بالظاهر 


انا كنت انجلش 
ودخلت انجلش لاتمكن من المتابعة 

رهبان الانجلش 
البطريركية بالظاهر 
وسان جورج 
وسان جون الانبا بطرس غالية شوية بس ممتازة 

الفرير انجلش


دول الاقوى تربية مع علم 


فية بعض المدارس الخاصة المعقولة 
لو هتكملوا دروس خصوصية ممكن توصل لنفس النتيجة السابقة 





بالنسبة للبنات 

عندى بالخدمة بعرف منهم 
عن خبرة معاهم 


مدارس الراهبات انسب المدارس 
تربية وعلم بجد 


*سان جوزيف( العبور - مصر الجديدة )*

*الارمن الكاثوليك *


كلية رمسيس الجديدة نيو رمسيس 

سان جون الانبا بطرس اعتقد مشتركة بس غالية شوية 

مانر هاوس بس العيال مش حلوة 


الفرنسى 

السكريكور بلا نقاش 



الموضوع مفتوح لمناقشتكم وارائكم جميعا 

ولا محدش بيعّلم عيالة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (17 يونيو 2010)

*هو انا كنت فى السيستم التانى بتاع الرهبان والراهبات*
*وده كان اقصى طموح ممكن اهلى يوصلوله*
*واعتقد على ايامنا مكانشى لسه السيستم التالت ده ظهر فى البلد*
*لكن لو كان موجود ايامنا السيستم ده خصوصا بعد ما عرفت من حضرتك حكاية البيسين والامورة اكيد كنت هاضغط على اهلى عشان يدخلونى هناك وانشاله يبيعوا عفش البيت *



> وبيسين وميس امورة خوجاية تتمنى شخصيا
> 
> تقعد تحت ايدها بس مش للتعليم احممممم
> 
> محدش يفهمنى صح ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*اسكتى بقى وماتكبرهاش فى دماغى*
*وتخلينى احلف ارجع اتعلم من تانى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## سور (17 يونيو 2010)

انا علشان بدور على الراهبات فرنسى
فعلا نصحونى كتير بـ السكريكور وخصوصا اللى فى غمره
بيقولوا صعبه شويتين وعايزه مذاكره جامده علشان الامتحانات صعبه
بس لام نتعب علشان يطلع مستواهم حلو فى اللغات
لان دلوقتى من غير لغه بيكون الانسان فرصته فى الشغل ضعيفه جدا
ميرررسى لنصايحك الغاليه ايمى الجميله


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> *هو انا كنت فى السيستم التانى بتاع الرهبان والراهبات*
> *وده كان اقصى طموح ممكن اهلى يوصلوله*
> *واعتقد على ايامنا مكانشى لسه السيستم التالت ده ظهر فى البلد*
> *لكن لو كان موجود ايامنا السيستم ده خصوصا بعد ما عرفت من حضرتك حكاية البيسين والامورة اكيد كنت هاضغط على اهلى عشان يدخلونى هناك وانشاله يبيعوا عفش البيت *
> ...


 

:download:


ليييييييييييييييييييييية 
خليها تكبر فى دماغك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دة انت هتتعلم تعليم 

هتاخد السنة فى عشر سنين 

وعلى ما تتخرج بقى اهلك تزورهم بطرة 

علشان يسدوا تكاليف تعليمك  احمممممممممممممممممممم


تصدق ا علاء 

التعليم برة بامانة اصبح ارخص من التعليم بالشريحة الثالثة 

يعنى كندا خير خير خير 

من جميع الجهات 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2010)

سور قال:


> انا علشان بدور على الراهبات فرنسى
> فعلا نصحونى كتير بـ السكريكور وخصوصا اللى فى غمره
> بيقولوا صعبه شويتين وعايزه مذاكره جامده علشان الامتحانات صعبه
> بس لام نتعب علشان يطلع مستواهم حلو فى اللغات
> ...


 

:download:

مدرسة روعة السكريكور بلا جدال 

تربية وادب وتعليم بجد 

بس الفرنسى صعب 

ودروسة الخصوصية غالية شوية 

لكن بيتخرجوا 
نطق روعة فرنسى وانجلش 

خللوا بالكم من ميعاد التقديم


----------



## dodoz (17 يونيو 2010)

_انا بحب مدارس الرهبات وخصوصا فى ثانوى بس مشكلتهم انهم لما يجوا يقبلوا اى طفل لازم يكون سنه كبير وممكن بعد المدارس الخاصة بس اكيد مش اى مدرسة خاصة يعنى _
_بس كده كده مابقاش نااو فى مدرسة عدلة فى البلد ديه_
_ههههههههه_
_ميرسى ليكى على طرحك هذا الموضوع_
_يسوع يباركك_​


----------



## besm alslib (17 يونيو 2010)

*اشكرك حبيبتي على الموضوع *

*واكيد ما عندي تعليق عليه لان ايامي ما كان الوضع هيك بس بسوريا طبعا *

*وهلا اولادي نشكر الله ما عندي هالنوع من المشاكل *

*مشاكلنا مشاكل تانيه بس مينفعش تتناقش بالمنتدى هههههههههههه*



*متابعه معاكم *
​


----------



## asmicheal (17 يونيو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _انا بحب مدارس الرهبات وخصوصا فى ثانوى بس مشكلتهم انهم لما يجوا يقبلوا اى طفل لازم يكون سنه كبير وممكن بعد المدارس الخاصة بس اكيد مش اى مدرسة خاصة يعنى _
> 
> _بس كده كده مابقاش نااو فى مدرسة عدلة فى البلد ديه_
> _ههههههههه_
> ...


 

:download:

معاكى دودوز 


بس الراهبات لسة مدارسهم معقولة 


شكرا لمرورك الحلو جميلتى


----------



## grges monir (18 يونيو 2010)

*انا بقى  خريج التعليم المجان بس كانت مدرسةحلوة  عشان كنت حد وجمعة اجازة عشان كانت  الكنيسة هىاللى عملاها وبقت حكومية*
*بس التعليم كان حلو مش وحش*
*بس دخلت ثانوى عام مدرسةعادية طبعا منكنتش بروح خالص ههههههه*
*بس على قكرة انا لما تخرجت من الجامعة واشتغلت اقتنعت بحاجةمهمة جدا انى الاستفادة من التعليم قى مصر الوحيدة اللىخد تها هىانىاتعلمت القرايةوالكتابة فقط لاغيرعير كدة لايوجد *
*مستوى التحصيل الثفاقى بقى دة اجتهاد شحصى من الفرد*


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2010)

*جميل 

لاكني لا استطيع التعليق

عندنا شكل تانٍ تقريباً

المدارس الخاصة هي الاكثرية

والتعليم الحكومي

مش بيرحلوا الا الاسلام تقريباً

وكله سيستم واحد

الاباء الكرام والرهبات هم من

 وضع سيستم التعليم في مدارسهم..

*


----------

